
Learning Deep learning in 3 months - musedivision
https://pmccaffrey.io/posts/3months-to-deep-learning/
======
jray
Resources GPU server instance - AWS p2 instance <200 hours5 -> $300

You can try google colab
[https://colab.research.google.com](https://colab.research.google.com)
[https://towardsdatascience.com/getting-started-with-
google-c...](https://towardsdatascience.com/getting-started-with-google-
colab-f2fff97f594c)

